# Nevoeiro persistente em Elvas - 18 a 20/12/2014



## actioman (21 Dez 2014 às 06:17)

Com este potente anticiclone encima do país o resultado são até ao momento, 3 dias de nevoeiro aqui por Elvas, sendo que o frio tem sido a nota marcante por cá, com máximas dignas de destaque, inclusive tendo sido registado no dia 20/12/2014 a máxima mais baixa desde que tenho a estação online (20/03/2010): *5,9ºC*.
Evidentemente que já tive dias mais frios, mas como referi, é record desde que existe o meteoelvas. Por exemplo em 10/01/2010, quando por cá nevou a máxima foi apenas de 2,9ºC. 

Dia 18/12/2014: *T. Máx: 8,7ºC* e *T. Mín.: 5,2ºC*








Dia 19/12/2014: *T. Máx: 7,8ºC* e *T. Mín.: 5,1ºC






*
Dia 20/12/2014:* T. Máx: 5,9ºC *e* T. Mín.: 2,8ºC




*


Mas passemos às imagens, todas tiradas na noite do dia 20/12/2014, que isso é que o pessoal gosta! 

O Aqueduto da Amoreira, ex-libris da cidade:












Elvas tem, entre outros monumentos, o seu conjunto de muralhas abaluartadas inscritas como Património da UNESCO e sem dúvida para quem as vê pela primeira vez são de facto marcantes. Mas sob esta perspectiva, quase mística, do nevoeiro ainda o são mais.
Eu cresci a vê-las e foram grande parte da minha infância pano de fundo das minhas brincadeiras, no entanto a cada clique da máquina fotográfica me impressionaram novamente!





































Agora a vez do castelo, o ponto mais alto da cidade (cerca de 325m)












Em noite de frio tudo serve para aquecer! 







Silhueta da estátua de D. Sancho II que reconquista a cidade Elvas aos Mouros e a integra definitivamente no território nacional. Foi também o responsável pelo primeiro Foral outorgado a Elvas. Tudo em 1229.







Por último e porque estamos em época natalícia...































Espero que tenham gostado desta "viagem" por terras do norte alentejano raiano!

Um abraço!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 09:26)

Excelente trabalho fotográfico! A imponente monumentalidade da bela cidade de Elvas realçada pelo mistério do nevoeiro e a poesia das luzes. Parabéns! Abraço!


----------



## Garcia (21 Dez 2014 às 14:08)

Muito bom...  
Obrigado pela partilha..


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2014 às 20:29)

Excelente, excelente! 
Adoro dias - neste caso noites - assim, carregadinhos de nevoeiro persistente!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Dez 2014 às 20:38)

Eu também adoro, pena já ter acabado


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2014 às 20:42)

Voltará um dia certamente! 

Estas fotos até me fizeram ficar com vontade de ir dar um passeio a Elvas!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2014 às 07:33)

Tadito do gato devia ter menos frio que tu, boas fotos  .


----------



## Teles (26 Dez 2014 às 00:05)

Actionman como sempre belas fotos obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Z13 (26 Dez 2014 às 10:40)

Bela reportagem! Parabéns! E obrigado pela partilha!


----------

